# 411 Case shift pattern



## dwest (Aug 8, 2008)

Just traded for 441 and need to know shift pattern and 2 speed or what ever it is. I think it has a high, low, but dont't know how to get it in. Shift pattern is kind of a guess, but I can get it go. Any help would be much appreicated.
Thanks,
dwest


----------

